

Why can't local government and open source be friends? - davecardwell
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/aug/07/local-government-open-source-birmingham-website-costs

======
davecardwell
If you don’t get that far in the linked article, they mention a new
group—UKGovOSS [1]—that have produced an interesting report [2] on the
attitudes towards open source in local government.

[1] <http://ukgovoss.org/>

[2] <http://ukgovoss.org/2009/08/06/open-or-closed-report/>

------
jhancock
For the state I live in, I find there is little knowledge of linux/unix in
state and local governments. This quickly narrows the playing field to Windows
and to proprietary from there.

